# tiny brown dots in tank



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I noticed today there is an invasion of these little brown dots all over my substrate and they also climb glass, they walk quick fast. recently I purchased some plants from fellow members and I think they might have been stowaways just want to know if they are snails or what cuz I did manage to snag 2 snails off the plants. Please give me some suggestions for solution

Thanks
Neph


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

Do they look like this? but 10 times smaller?

Google Image Result for http://www.sydneycichlid.com/gallery/d/115-3/ramshorn-red-a


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

the ones i managed to take out yes, but the really tiny small ones moved quite fast almost like hoping? lol


----------

